# Hi GuysCheap Hop Rhizomes - Last Week available



## SandyRoss (3/9/13)

Hi Guys

This is the last lot of rhizomes I can offer this year as I will be heading overseas next Tuesday.

10 rhizomes for $100 (freight inclusive)

Varieties; Cascade, Hersbrucker, Saaz, Red Earth, Super Alpha

For those that think I make mega bucks out of this - you are so wrong. I forked out $12000 this year for rhizomes and have sold $11000 worth so far. Yes I have made a profit on some but if I don't get to $12000 I have made a loss overall.

These rhizomes are much bigger than most I have seen online and on this forum. Some are as much as an inch thick and 10 inches long with healthy shoots.

Last week - so hurry

Cheers
Sandy Ross
[email protected]
0362435960


----------



## QldKev (3/9/13)

Also posted here


----------



## Yob (3/9/13)

Just wondering, and is an honest question, How is it that Hopco can spend 12k on rhizomes?

Ed: your post taken as you 'purchased' them as a commodity, forgive if I'm incorrect, don't you guys have your own plantations? 

I'd like a couple of those types but buggered if I can take 100

Ed Ed: sorry, post on the forum as a retailer, must be open to question and it is an honest question.


----------



## KingKong (3/9/13)

Yob said:


> Just wondering, and is an honest question, How is it that Hopco can spend 12k on rhizomes?
> Ed: taken as you 'purchased' them as a commodity, forgive if I'm incorrect, don't you guys have your own plantations?
> I'd like a couple of those types but buggered if I can take 100


I think you only have to take 10 Yob, but fork out $100.


----------



## SandyRoss (4/9/13)

Hi Yob

We used to be involved with growing but are purely a wholesaler now. I get about 200 enquiries each year for rhizomes and most of the time they are pretty easy to sell but this year it has been much harder. I overestimated the demand. I will plant whatever is left on the weekend and maybe have some rhizomes available next year.

Yes, you only have to buy 10. * I suppose I could do 5 for $55 as well if people cant do 10.*

Cheers
Sandy Ross
[email protected]
0362435960


----------



## Malted (4/9/13)

I have bought rhizomes from Sandy in the past and can say that they are good value.


----------



## Batz (4/9/13)

Sure looks like a good buy to me,




> *I suppose I could do 5 for $55 as well if people cant do 10.*


Do I need to grow three more varieties this year?


----------



## Muzduk (4/9/13)

Malted said:


> I have bought rhizomes from Sandy in the past and can say that they are good value.


Very nice specimens i recieved this year as i posted in original thread.


----------



## rockeye84 (5/9/13)

I'm on holidays overseas until late September. Will you still have them then?


----------

